# Wells Returnes To Practice/Azubuike Released



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article


> Wells, one of the Rockets' biggest acquisitions of the off-season, returned to the practice court Tuesday after missing the past four days for unspecified personal reasons.
> 
> The Rockets forward is expected to travel with the team on its two-game road swing through Florida beginning Wednesday in Miami and might make his debut with the team in Thursday's preseason finale against Orlando.
> 
> ...





> Azubuike Released: The Rockets moved another step closer to finalizing its roster on Tuesday by releasing guard Kelenna Azubuike.
> 
> The Rockets now have 17 players and have to release at least two more names before the season opener on Nov. 1.
> 
> ...


2 more players to be cut. I think we can first see Wells action tomorrow night against the Heats.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't understand what the issue is

*CUT RYAN BOWEN* the man averages like a point or less for his career god why is he even in the league. I probably have better offensive skills and that is No joke


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't worry right now, I think the save the best for last. They know they would cut RyBo right before November, and fans would be crazy about this team, and carry the momentum to the real season! (I could only hope.)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Can someone one explain the financial reasoning for keeping Sura or Bowen on the roster vs. cutting them and keeping the shooters?

Does anyone think that two guys coming off injury is better that keeping the two shooters? I would think this would be a no-brainer.

Hopefully the reason for the delay is because they are in discussions for buyouts on both contracts.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

So how many players do we have now that Azubuike is gone?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> So how many players do we have now that Azubuike is gone?




17.


anyway, Bowen is under a guaranteed contract so the rockets organisation may not release him and give him money for nothing.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

More Info about Bonzi's return.
ESPN










> "[Rockets management] asked me about him," said Battier, a natural source for a scouting report given Battier and Wells' time together as teammates in Memphis.
> 
> "I told them that Bonzi is a fiery guy, and sometimes his cup runneth over as they say, but I think a lot of that has been circumstantial. On this team, I think he can be a really good player. He'll be able to get shots and minutes and the ability to produce, and that'll keep him happy."
> 
> McGrady told ESPN.com earlier this month: "[Wells is] surrounded by a great group of guys here. When you're in an environment like this, there's no need to be an outcast. I think he's happy here."


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Battier should run for public office when he retires from basketball. The guy is smooth!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> 17.
> 
> 
> anyway, Bowen is under a guaranteed contract so the rockets organisation may not release him and give him money for nothing.


so we are going to keep him and give him money for nothing?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Best case scenario is trade Bowen for draft picks. 
Worst case, well, we've been having it for two years.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Bonzi plays today against Miami?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Battier should run for public office when he retires from basketball. The guy is smooth!


AAAhhhh that man melts my HaganDaz . . .smooth as silk :kiss: 
I'd say that Chuck seems like a snuggler, but Shane is a smoocher, and Tracy does have those bedroom eyes :biggrin: Sorry I lost my train of thought...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

debarge said:


> AAAhhhh that man melts my HaganDaz . . .smooth as silk :kiss:
> I'd say that Chuck seems like a snuggler, but Shane is a smoocher, and Tracy does have those bedroom eyes :biggrin: Sorry I lost my train of thought...


No wonder there is so many female Houston fans!  We have good taste.

Can I just say... I am VERY excited to see the game on TV tonight. Though I am a bit bummed that Buike didn't make it to the nationally televised preseason game. I hope we rock Miami's world!! Maybe like Chuck did last year, Buike will be brought back if, heaven forbid, the team gets injury prone again.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> Can someone one explain the financial reasoning for keeping Sura or Bowen on the roster vs. cutting them and keeping the shooters?
> 
> Does anyone think that two guys coming off injury is better that keeping the two shooters? I would think this would be a no-brainer.
> 
> Hopefully the reason for the delay is because they are in discussions for buyouts on both contracts.


Ryan Bowen is guaranteed through the end of this season for 1 Mill.

Bob Sura is guaranteed through the end of next season for a total of 7.5 Mill.

A buyout is probably not necessary for Bowen because he is relatively cheap and would expire at the end of the year anyway. If JVG has no intention of really playing Bowen, then it would be the same result at the end of the season as it would be to cut him now. Depends on how much JVG likes the players trying out for the team.

As for Sura, he is much more expensive and if there is a chance of him coming back, it is unlikely we cut him because we would still have to pay for his contract -- unless there is an injury clause somewhere but that is also unlikely. If Sura can not come back, we will probably negotiate a buy-out for appx. half the money to which he is entitled. At any rate, I think we will not cut Sura because he could be used as salary filler in a trade near the end of the season. He would be considered an expiring contract.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> If Sura can not come back, we will probably negotiate a buy-out for appx. half the money to which he is entitled.


Would there be any reason for Sura to agree to that?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

sura is a good bloke and he likes the rockets im sure they can come to a reasonable term


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Would there be any reason for Sura to agree to that?


Not really. He would be doing a serious dis-service to himself. He really has no future in the NBA as a player. Now if we offered a coaching position a la Charlie Ward, that would be a different story.

As it is, I just double there will be any sort of buyout or the Rockets waiving him.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

chn353 said:


> sura is a good bloke and he likes the rockets im sure they can come to a reasonable term



Good or not, its 3.5 million dollars. You gotta feed your kids.


----------

